# Kein Sound und nix reagiert - Logitech Z Cinema



## Tony-S (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Community,

von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich das Problem das jede Anwendung die irgendwie versucht einen Sound abzuspielen, einfach abstürzt.

Nur weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht woran das liegt oder wie ich das ändern kann, das Problem fällt mir meistens dann auf, wenn ich mir irgendwas auf YouTube anguck und plötzlich feststellen muss, dass mein Browser (egal welcher) nicht mehr reagiert. Das verhält sich beim WMP genauso.

Ich selbst habe ein Boxensystem von Logitech "Z-Cinema",
unter Vista x64.


----------



## kelevra (23. Juli 2009)

Hi, bevor ich die helfen kann, erstmal paar Gegenfragen

Was für ein Mainboard hast du?
Nutzt du einen seperate Soundkarte, oder die des Mainboards?
Hast du den aktuellen Sound-Treiber installiert?
Hast du versucht mal die Soundkart zu deinstallieren und den Treiber neu zu installieren?


----------



## Tony-S (23. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich vergessen aufzuzählen

Asus M2N32 Sli Deluxe Wifi, OnBoard Sound und der Treiber 1.0.3 ist wohl auch der neueste.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Juli 2009)

> Ich selbst habe ein Boxensystem von Logitech "Z-Cinema",



Die Lautsprecher können damit überhaupt nichts zu tun haben, da Lautsprecher reine Empfänger sind und nichts an den PC zurück senden.


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2009)

falsch.
schaut lieber nach, als sch**** zu labern.
die z cinema sind mit USB angeschlossen. alles andere wäre absoluter bullsh**, da man per klinke meiner erfahrung nach bei diesen lautsprechern nie den klang erreicht, den man per usb erreicht.
@ tony: hast du dir einmal den neuesten treiber geladen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Juli 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> falsch.
> schaut lieber nach, als sch**** zu labern.
> die z cinema sind mit USB angeschlossen.



Ok, dass es sich um ein USB-System handelt hab ich nicht gesehen, bitte entschuldige meine Unachtsamkeit.  Dafür erzählst du mit



> da man per klinke meiner erfahrung nach bei diesen lautsprechern nie den klang erreicht, den man per usb erreicht.



absolut Dünnes 

Das dass Z Cinema per USB angeschlossen wird bedeutet, dass es eine integrierte "Soundkarte" hat. Wie gut oder schlecht die ist kann ich jetzt hier nich diskutieren. Aber eine X-Fi, Xonar oder Auzentech erzeugt in jedem Fall einen besseren Sound.


----------



## Tony-S (24. Juli 2009)

Also es hilft mir nicht viel wenn ihr euch hier beleidigt .

Ich finde leider nur den Treiber "	1.0.13" aber da is wohl meiner mit 1.0.3 neuer, dass Problem lässt sich auch schlecht nachstellen weil es nur ab und zu is ^^.

Naja vielleicht gibts doch noch ne Lösung


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2009)

Sorry für das OT 



Tony-S schrieb:


> Das hab ich vergessen aufzuzählen
> 
> Asus M2N32 Sli Deluxe Wifi, OnBoard Sound und der Treiber 1.0.3 ist wohl auch der neueste.



du schreibst hier etwas von Onboard-Sound. Hast du, wenn du deine Lautsprecher per USB angeschlossen hast, den Onboard-Sound abgeschalten? Wenn nicht, dann versuch das mal, die Einstellung dazu findest du im BIOS. Manchmal kann es zu Komplikationen kommen wenn zwei Audiogeräte (also Onboard + zusätzliche SoKa) zur Verfügung stehen.

EDIT: hab deine Lautsprecher jetz nach ein bisschen Suche auf der US-Homepgae von Logitech gefunden...(warum gibts die nich in DE?) 

wie auch immer...der Treiber 1.0.13 ist der aktuellere, da 13 > 3 und es der einzig verfügbare auf der Homepage ist  probier mal den Treiber 1.0.13 aus


----------



## kelevra (24. Juli 2009)

Nun ja, zwar ist es sicherlich ratsam den aktuellen Treiber zu installieren. Wenn du die Lautsprecher jedoch über USB angeschlossen hast, bezweifle ich, dass dies das Problem lösen wird.

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Treiber für diese Lautsprecher aus. Ich kann mir nur denken, dass die eingebaute Soundkarte in den LS auch einen braucht, oder werden die von Win automatisch erkannt.

Liegt den LS eine Software dabei, die installiert werden kann/soll?


----------



## Tony-S (25. Juli 2009)

Jap den Lautsprechern liegt ne Software bei, naja damit man eben die dazu beiliegende Fernbedienung etc nutzen kann.

Kann sein das ich jetzt zu Müde bin um das hinzubekommen, aber den 1.0.13 Treiber find ich net xD 

Logitech Z Cinema Advanced Surround Treiber Sound 1.0.13 Download System Windows XP Windows XP 64bit Windows VISTA Windows VISTA 64bit

Der für Vista 64 bit geht net so richtig, kommt nur ne Meldung das XP benötigt wird.

Das mit der Treibereinstellung im Bios werd ich auch nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juli 2009)

Den Treiber gibts hier:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/439/3712&cl=us,en?osid=13


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juli 2009)

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass der klinkeneingang einfach lausig ist. und entschuldige bitte, dass ich mich so aufgeregt habe.


----------



## DerMayo (16. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch das Problem. Aber bei Win8. 
Außerdem habe ich noch ein Problem dass, wenn ich lauter machen möchte, egal mit Fernbedienung oder mit dem Lautsprecherregler im  System von Win8, dass der Ton denn knackt und kurzer Zeit aus geht. Außerdem kann ich kaum mit der Fernbedienung lauter machen, weil es immer irgendwie abstürzt. Ist während ich Spiele ziemlich bl*d. 
Aber ja, Sie haben einen USB Anschluss und ne intriegrierte Soundkarte.


----------



## sylver22 (21. Mai 2015)

Ja ich habe auch das Problem, Windows 8, Soundtreiber ein paar mal neu aufgespielt. Trotzdem stürzt alles was den Ton auspuckt ab ob youtube, vlc player, winamp sogar kleine flash spiele. Es kan 4 Stunden gut gehen oder auch nur 10 min langsam nervt es. Wäre echt klasse wenn es mittlerweile eine Lösung gibt bzw. wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------

